# zapco sx-slII vs Dayton Audio DSP408



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

I am switching out my head unit from an old sony to a new Pioneer MVH2300 NEX. I have the Zapco, but I have ordered the new Dayton DSP.

Is there any reason why I would want to use the Zapco over the Dayton?
It just seems with this new equipment there is so much control over your system that the Zapco , while extremely well built, is just outdated?

Thoughts?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

they arent in the same league. While the zapco was good for its time and for what it does, your right about the dayton. A DSP will give you much more control.


----------

